

Show HN: Load Balance on Google App Engine Free Tier - coreymgilmore
http://blog.coreygilmore.io/app-engine-free-tier-load-balancing/

======
webmaven
Basically, sharding your deployment across multiple free apps.

All user-specific data will by necessity be on a particular deployed copy of
the app. If you need something (anything) to be shared across all the apps, I
suppose you could set up a specific app for that as well (and depending on the
characteristics of that shared data, perhaps on GCE rather than GAE).

------
coreymgilmore
Author here:

Basically, use the very generous limit of 25 free project on Google App Engine
(GAE) and offset the hard limits on per project usage (instance hours,
datastore read/writes).

It is a very rough usage of the term "load balance" but it works

